# I'm an idiot!



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

So...Shadow wears her collar a lot, like most of the time. She is skittish and I need a secure way to grab her. It is a nylon martingale. Every spring as she is shedding the winter coat it wears a bit of the fur away. I have never been concerned, it always comes back in after a few weeks. 
But this year, I grabbed her the other day and she yelped so I took a closer look. It has rubbed the fur right down to her skin and created a sore spot on the side of her neck. I didn't notice because she has a bit of a mane going on. I pulled the collar off immediately and replaced it with an old nylon choke I had. Her neck is healing nicely, but I cannot believe I let that happen. 
Today I picked up her collar to check it as I was wondering if a twig or thorn had snagged in the nylon. The end where it folds over has come loose and apparently they glued it as well as stitching and melting. This has created a hard, sharp edge.
She HAS to wear a collar. She is way to fast and she has proven that she will bolt when frightened. I need a way to grab her, and should she get away I need her tags on her. 
With her little skinny head, she easily and quickly slips flat collars.
Because it's on her almost all the time I don't want a choke on her.
The martingale tightens enough to correct or to prevent a slip, but clearly I need to find a better one.
I am so angry that my negligence caused my dog pain. We have had that collar for three years, it just didn't occur to me that I needed to check for sharp spots.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Poor girl! I hope you can find a better collar for her


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

http://www.siriusrepublic.com

Poor thing! If you're looking for a nice martingale, I would recommend Sirius Republic. We have used them with great success for our senior pit mix who likes to back out of normal collars. We've never had one cause any issues with her skin.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

We really like Silverfoot collars and leashes. BC company.
https://www.silverfoot.com/


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I use a rolled collar with Charlie but want to return to a martingale. She too can slip anything .I have had good luck with her rolled pink collar . Ill check what web site I got it from. I do want a martingale or another harness. You might find a harness to be helpful for walks. I need to find one b/c they are better I am told for dogs with impaired sight. Ill be honest I've never had an issue with a collar wearing away fur or causing a wound . I would have never even thought about it. Might be a defective collar . Don't be too hard on yourself. Now that you have said that I'm going to pay attention more to Charlie's neck. I haven't had an issue with any leather rolled collar but Charlie has come close to slipping hers. I have to make sure to grab it and pull back.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Nikki wears her Sexy Beast Collar (chain martingale) around the house 

They have different closure styles: Chain martingale, latigo limited slip, martingale buckle, leather martingale loop and more.

I love this one but you can also go with the trim/leather...it's cheaper. Periwinkle Embossed Leather Dog Collar

Check out all the pictures of their collars on FB. https://www.facebook.com/SexyBeastK9/


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ray Allen Manufacturing. They have a website. They have nylon martingales and a nice leather agitation collar that is leather as well as the rolled one I got Charlie. The prices seem reasonable. The leather agitation collar has a leather hand hold and a D ring for leads. Just thought I'd share as I cant get my computer to link.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Nylon can carry all kinds of things, especially when wet. I had to switch all of mine to waterproof collars. If they got wet the nylon collars would smell bad and cause irritation around their neck. Midnite is actually allergic to nylon.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

For dogs that slip collars --- I had one that had done that. So he had a harness and a collar with both attached to the lead. He tried ducking out. Didn't get anywhere that second time (he was 4 when I got him) and he never tried that again.
It was like "Huh! That's not working any more!"


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Sabis mom,

Stop beating yourself up immediately!! It is totally unreasonable to prepare for the totally unexpected. We all do our best but I doubt any of us can claim zero oops.

Going forward, I am sure you will find a very nice collar for you and Shadow to enjoy.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Sabismom, thing happen to all of us, despite all our care and vigilance. It's called being human. Forgive yourself and move on.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! Some awesome collars to check out.

A friend made her a beautiful leather collar but about the second time I put it on her something spooked her and she slipped it. Fortunately I was able to grab her by the tail as she bolted. 

Llombardo I should have known that. And I should have been keeping a much closer eye on it.

I just feel so bad that I wasn't as diligent as I should have been. I know better. I should have been checking the dog and the equipment daily. I always check her legs and back, I keep a good eye on her mouth and her ears, I check her heart rate at least once a day, it isn't ok that I missed this.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Stuff happens, you found the problem and are fixing it so I wouldn't beat yourself up


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

We all know how well you take care of her. No one said it's "OK" but everyone has said that things happen despite our best efforts.

As newlie said- forgive and move on.

Hearing about Shadow thus far, I'm sure she will be giving you a few more grays before she's a senior

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> Thanks for the suggestions everyone! Some awesome collars to check out.
> 
> A friend made her a beautiful leather collar but about the second time I put it on her something spooked her and she slipped it. Fortunately I was able to grab her by the tail as she bolted.
> 
> ...


Stuff happens. How do you think I figured out the nylon collar thing? Yep after it was irritated and I had to take the one to the vet. Poor dog couldn't go swimming until he healed and he would look at me so sad. I felt awful about it and now I know--I learned but still feel awful


----------

